# ‘17 cruze RS trouble shooting



## AlexCruzetalk (Feb 3, 2021)

I turned on my car and drove about 2-3 miles perfectly fine and when stopped at a red light i noticed my check engine light turned on and when i went to accelerate i was at about 2,500RPM going about 20mph if not less thats when i figured my car was in limp mode. i parked it for about an hour then decided to take it to my local autozone to check on the codes i quickly realized it felt back to normal on acceleration and limp mode was off but still had a check engine light connected the scanner and i got 5 codes....
P0700, P1682, P16A7, P077C, P07BF
if anyone can give me some insight on these issues that’ll be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

from what I found online. 
P0700 -is a Transmission control module code
P077C-Output speed sensor malfunction


----------



## AlexCruzetalk (Feb 3, 2021)

Do you know if those are a serious issue? should i be attentive to the surrounding parts around those problems?


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Honestly don’t know , since it is transmission codes I’d take that seriously.


----------

